# Resolution broke



## Bellum (Jul 29, 2011)

For some reason my resolution dropped all of a sudden. I'm not sure when the problem started, and not sure of the cause. If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd appreciate it. I'll post my xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"
	BusID       "PCI:2:4:0"
  Option      "DPI"        	    "96 x 96"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
		Modes
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
		Modes      "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
		Modes	   "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes      "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	   "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I also get the error in .xsession-errors:


```
exec: /usr/local/bin/xsm: not found
```

Not sure if that's relevant, however.


----------



## sossego (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't the /usr/local/bin/xsm either.

What happens if you don't set any resolution?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2011)

Bellum said:
			
		

> For some reason my resolution dropped all of a sudden.



What do you mean by that?  Please be specific.


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"
	BusID       "PCI:2:4:0"
  Option      "DPI"        	    "96 x 96"
EndSection
```

Manually setting DPI could cause a resolution problem.


----------



## Bellum (Jul 30, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> What do you mean by that?  Please be specific.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




I mean that I log in today and the resolution isn't as it should be. I think it's the default (640x480?), but I'm not sure. I'll try commenting out that line.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2011)

Bellum said:
			
		

> I mean that I log in today and the resolution isn't as it should be. I think it's the default (640x480?), but I'm not sure. I'll try commenting out that line.



Posting /var/log/Xorg.0.log would help show exactly what is happening.  Use pastebin.com.


----------



## Bellum (Jul 30, 2011)

Like so?

EDIT:
Oh, tells me right here.


```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.
(WW) NVIDIA(0): 
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".
(WW) NVIDIA(0):
```

EDIT2:
Actually, after a bit more reading, I think this is the cause of the problem.

```
(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device CRT-0 is invalid:
(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     unrecognized EDID Header.
```

I'm not sure what changed to cause this problem, however.


----------

